# html-converter



## der simpel (8. Sep 2003)

kleine frage:

funst HTML converter von jdk  nur bei applets oder auch bei japplets???


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Sep 2003)

wenn du javadoc meinst - ja.


----------



## der simpel (8. Sep 2003)

ok...

hmm...

dankdir


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Sep 2003)

meintest du javadoc ?


----------



## der simpel (8. Sep 2003)

ich meine den HTML-Converter, welcher beim download von JDK 1.4 bei SUN mitgeliefert wird. - den meine ich!

wieso?

wo finde ich hier applet experten oder so?   bist du einer?  dann guck dir mal die anderen beiträge (JApplet + Manchmal... machmal auch nicht.... )  an!... ich komme einfach nicht weiter....

(bin vielleicht auch [sehr simpel] ein bisschen zu müde...)

grusssimpel


----------

